# 38-39 Huffman Project



## Oldnut (Sep 3, 2016)

picked up this 38-39 lugwig badged huffman project.planning to duplicate this 38-39 blue/red yellow pinstriped huffman


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Intense One (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd ride that bad boy just like it is except without pedals, I'd be do in' the Fred Flintstone!


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 23, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 18, 2016)

Cool project. I've only seen a handful of Ludwig badged bikes. 



(I almost had a heart attack when I viewed the first two pics though. )


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Cool project. I've only seen a handful of Ludwig badged bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> (I almost had a heart attack when I viewed the first two pics though. )




Me too.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 20, 2016)

nice !


----------

